

Five tips on applying to a startup accelerator - dchs
http://blog.bloo.ie/post/12639716625/5-tips-on-applying-to-a-startup-accelerator

======
blinkcollective
A nice summary of key points and well written given your self-deprication.
This highlights an interesting point. Modesty will get you nowhere but neither
will brash arrogance. Stand out from the crowd through knowing yourself,
knowing your strengths and mitigating weaknesses. Do not ignore them as they
will be exposed. Well done Bloo.ie!

------
AtalMalviya
Well done Blooie - Great Post. Will RT.

------
traidma
Love it, very good points!

